# معادلات حساب منظومة الطاقة الشمسية



## abuanas79 (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
أخواني في المنتدى المحترمين 
تحية طيبة 
بعد فترة من البحوث النظرية و تطبيقها على أرض الواقع من خلال تصنيع و نصب منظومات الطاقة الضوئية أحببت أن أشارككم في ملخص المعادلات الخاصة بحساب العدد المطلوب من الألواح الشمسية و بطاريات خزن الطاقة التي يحتاجها مصمم المنظومة لتعم الفائدة و أنا حاضر لأي سؤال أو توضيح 

أرجو الأطلاع على المرفق 
و تقبلوا الشكر و التقدير


----------



## مراد م طاقة (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## م. محمد العزام (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا أخي الحبيب


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لجهودكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ayady (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## محمدسعدنا (3 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي وجزاك خيراً


----------



## hella (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ااالف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## htc009 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## فرزدق احمد (26 فبراير 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## eng*doaa (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااا جزيلاااااا معلومات ماتقدر 

انا عندى سؤال عن المحطه دى هو انا لو عاوزه حسابات للtower اعمل ايه ؟؟


----------



## أمير الأندلس (28 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير شكراً


----------



## م. طارق القيسي (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا اخي ملخص اكتر من رائع


----------



## طاقه بشريه (10 سبتمبر 2012)

انا جيتك من قوقل 
وتشرفت بمعرفة الموقع عن طريق مقالك هاذا 
وان شاء الله اكون عضو فعال معكم بالمنتدى .....والله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضي .

اخي الكريم 
انا ناوي اشتري الواح طاقه شمسيه ومستلزماتها .

سؤالي يا اخي الكريم .

اللي انا احتاجه 
هو 200 وات 
وليس امبير 
200 وات 

لتشغيل لاب توب وتلفزيون صغير وريسيفر (كفي ) ومجموعة من اللمبات (الليد )
المجموع 200 وات (24ساعه) .

هندس لي الموقف اذا تكرمت والله يجازيك بالف خير .


----------



## Eng. Talal Alghamd (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## K.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مفيدة جددددددددددددددا مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## mhamad romeh (15 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you bro


----------



## absabnfernas (15 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم يا بشمهندس على الملف أنا مهندس ميكانيكا و معلوماتك جت فى وقتها :84:


----------



## absabnfernas (15 نوفمبر 2012)

[لتشغيل لاب توب وتلفزيون صغير وريسيفر (كفي ) ومجموعة من اللمبات (الليد )
المجموع 200 وات (24ساعه) .quote][/quote]
أنصحك بعمل تصميمك على 400 وات أفضل لتكون فى ألأمان


----------



## younesabotarek (27 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wajeeh3 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## mahmoudshj (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## rmadan0056 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## رضا حمودة (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً


----------



## mohamedportsudan (6 فبراير 2014)

الطاقات المتجددة


----------



## محمد خلاطي (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرااا


----------



## قصي حمودي (13 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخي الحبيب على المعلومات كنت جداً محتاجها ضروري


----------



## قصي حمودي (14 فبراير 2014)

اخواني الاصدقاء محتاج اعرف الفرق بين نوع البطارية (جل باتري )و(اسيد باتري )ايهما اطول عمراً في التشغيل 
وبماذا تنصحوني 
مع شكري الجميل


----------



## حماده عيد محمد (23 فبراير 2014)

طيب لو كان النظام 3 phase الفولت 380 ؟؟؟....... انا ملاحظ انه الداتا على 220 فولت


----------



## eng amr said (25 يوليو 2014)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الذرحاني (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمو ر2 (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سيد2007 (21 يونيو 2015)

ممكن معادلات تسخين المياة بالطاقة الشمسية...وشكرا لكم


----------



## ولد شبوة (25 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيل على هذا الموضوع


----------



## telycom (27 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لك اخي كم كنت احتاج الى هذه المعادلات


----------



## ولد شبوة (27 يونيو 2015)

الف شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو وسام حسن (25 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لسيادنكم اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## telycom (5 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز سيتم التحميل عندما يظهر لنا المرفق


----------



## telycom (5 ديسمبر 2015)

شكر عزيزي


----------



## عيد الدرويش (1 أبريل 2017)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## احمدابو علي (12 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## المهندس سليم اليمن (27 سبتمبر 2017)

مشكور جدا


----------



## المهندس سليم اليمن (27 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## المهندس سليم اليمن (27 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس كهرباء وليس لي خلفيه كثيره في الطاقه الشمسيه ولدي اسئله ارجوا الرد عليها من ذوي الخبره 

1-هل هناك انفيرترات 220 فولت تولد قدره 42 كيلو وات كما في المثال ولماذا لم يتم استخدام انفيرترات ثلاثه فاز .
2- في حال استخدام انفيرترات 3 فاز كيف سيكون شكل المعادلات . بفرض ان الاحمال 15 امبير كما في المثال .
3- وكيف سيكون الربط بين البطاريات والالواح في حاله الثلاثه الفاز .
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسام الحسني (17 أكتوبر 2017)

مشكور علي هذا العمل الممتاز


----------



## حسن العلي المالكي (14 ديسمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك وفقك الله ورعاك تسلم


----------



## zakarya ahmad (21 ديسمبر 2017)

نأمل من أصحاب الخبرة ....دراسة تغذية منزل بالطاقة الشمسية ...والقوانين العلمية الصحية التي تمت الدراسة على أساسها .
مثال :
1- مكيف اسبيليت
2-مروحة
3- غسالة
4- مكنسة كهبائية
5- تلفزيون مع رسيفر


----------



## صقر المانسي (27 ديسمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي
اريد اعرف طريقة برمجة الدرايفرات


----------



## المهندس سليم اليمن (7 مارس 2018)

thanks


----------



## Hasan Abdullah (2 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك والشكر لك


----------



## Hadi86621sd (24 أبريل 2018)

Thank you so much Really its very useful especially i am working in a company of solar energy. Thank you


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (12 مايو 2018)

شكرا


----------



## slayermask (16 سبتمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (16 يونيو 2020)

بارك الله فيك


----------

